# Amazon Fire HD 10 Gen 7 troubles



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello guys! I just received my Android Fire HD 10 tablet in the mail today, so I can use it for driving for Uber/Lyft. Heres the trouble I am having if you guys have any amazon tablet. 

After installing Google Play, I manage to download both the Uber and Lyft driver apps, but it has trouble trying to get a location or GPS, I keep getting a message to enable location services and GPS services, even though both of them are turned on. I am starting to think it is a compatibility issue, but is there any of you guys who owned this tablet and have been able to pull it off and fix this location problem, or install some sort of plugin to fix the location services?


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

I installed the Uber driver app on a Fire 8 HD and got the same message. I played around with it a little, turning the app's access to location off and on. I kept getting the same message, but finally, instead of hitting the OK button, I just waited, and in a few seconds the message went away and the app opened normally. Give it a try.


----------



## UberRaleigh88 (Apr 11, 2018)

Gave up, ended up returning my Amazon tablet and getting a Samsung Galaxy Tab instead, used Mystro on it and it was beautiful.


----------

